# Midges in September?



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

I know that the Midges arrive in May on the West Coast of Scotland, but are they still around in September? (Or have they had their 'fill' of eating people and left by then?) :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Many thanks


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think they have all buggered off by then.  I personally don't let them bother me. A small price to pay for what the highlands of Scotland gives you back.  

Steve


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Not normally.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

It depends on the weather, if we have a late summer (ah ah) then they could still be around, but as other have said, they have probably gone to ground by then. But don't led midgies stop you, it has to be warm with almost no wind before they will come out - and you don't get too much of that in Scotland 

Seriously, North West Scotland has had it's best summer for many years this year and I spent four weeks on Skye in July and August and only saw midges a couple of times.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We had midges last week in south Hampshire. 


Wonder if the bananas are ripe yet?


----------



## mollmagee (Jun 15, 2006)

as others have said depends on weather.saying that, i have known them to be about late sept. where i live(kinlochleven).


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Didn't leave Scotland till my late 20's, don't remember being much bothered with midgies then. Was when I visited home afterwards though.
Only difference was that I was now married to a non smoker.

Maybe the midgies dislike cigarette and pipe smoke as much as I do.

Am NOT suggesting anyone takes up smoking as a deterrent.
Spent a dampish week in Skye one September, 5 years ago, still a few about then.


Sue


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Midges*

Many thanks everyone

September for the West Coast it is then.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Enjoy, how long are you going for?

Sue


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Midges*

Hi Sue

In September we are planning two weeks in Scotland, three weeks in total with travel from Devon.

We have made a few trips before but only in May, hence asking about midges in September.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, might see you there as our trip planned for spring looks like being postponed to September. Maybe we should get ourselves a convoy!

Alan


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

We spent 3 weeks in Scotland in September about 3 years ago. The weather was warm and sunny for the most part. Didnt see any midges. 
Ian


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Well we are joining the convoy, sped through Wester Ross a few years ago and thought it was fabulous so off to do it properly this time. Look out for us!! 8)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

None whatsoever in late may

Then again they were either drowned, frozen or blown away :lol: :lol: 

No matter, Scotland is just absolutely beautiful

Whatever the weather

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't worry about the midgies! Get some Avon 'Skin so Soft' and laugh them away! (or maybe a wee dram would send them flying?)
Just come and enjoy Scotland - and can't you manage more than two weeks? Scotland is at its best in September?!


----------

